
Ask HN: How to call functions and do basic math in Clojure and core.logic? - piotr-yuxuan
https://gist.github.com/piotr-yuxuan/54347c4bf9b6f85227b7
======
jballanc
Math is possible with core.logic (in a sense) using the finite-domain
constraints and functions. Check out the clojure.core.logic.fd namespace for
more:
[https://github.com/clojure/core.logic/blob/master/src/main/c...](https://github.com/clojure/core.logic/blob/master/src/main/clojure/clojure/core/logic/fd.clj)

------
piotr-yuxuan
By the way I think it'd be better for me to post in as "Ask HN" but I haven't
found how to do it >< \-- any clue?

~~~
dang
Articles show up in /ask when they were posted without URLs. It's a convention
to put "Ask HN" at the head of the title.

Putting Ask HN at the head of a title where the post links to an external
story breaks the convention somewhat, but since that was your intention we've
added it here.

